# Mindfulness Meditation



## Crusader Rabbit

Here's a good link about mindfulness meditation. It has been an extremely valuable gift in my recovery. I believe it allows you to join your awareness with God's awareness. The negative thoughts just fade away.

http://www.hr.duke.edu/sos/mindfulmed.html

The actual practice is extremely simple. Sit in a straight back chair, close your eyes, and focus your attention on your hand or a finger. When you notice that you have been dragged into your thoughts, gentlely bring your attention back to your hand. Watch your thoughts without judgment. Do the meditation 20 minutes a day, twice a day if you can.

You will find that this type of awareness is an unbelievable gift.


----------



## TruSeeker777

this looks like a really good site...thanks for sharing it!


----------



## Crusader Rabbit

Actually Frogamigo had a thread about this before the move. I had bookmarked it so I just reposted it. Thanks Froggy.


----------



## Caedmon

Oh yeah... better start doing that stuff again.

Ugh, I've been bad at staying consistent with the MM. It's been weeks since I actually sat down and did it. For shame.


----------



## AdamUK

i agree


----------



## pittstonjoma

Meditation is great. I've only done it a few times, but it was well worth it each time.


----------



## luvtalaugh

Very insightful. Me likey, me likey. :banana :clap :thanks


----------



## AdamUK

http://www.mro.org/zmm/meditation/index.html

this site i use for help with meditation.


----------



## philm

Mindfulness meditation has been a huge help to me as well. I highly recommend it.

It really helps Social Anxiety and also OCD.

You can also use it in combination with Behavioral Therapy Tools (to better focus as you use those tools, thereby amplifying their effect).

And it also fits in with the 12 step anixety recovery programs that I use.

http://www.healsocialanxiety.com


----------



## AdamUK

yes i totally agree with you philm,
meditation improves our life in many ways.


----------



## philm

Thanks AdamUK,

You know that link you posted-- I have been to that monestary in Mt. Tremper New York!

It was about 16 years ago-- I was working for the summer at the Omega Institute in nearby Rhinebeck New York.

That was when I first recovered from OCD (Obsessive Compulsive Disorder)-- another type of anxiety disorder.

I was able to recover from that using meditation in combination with the 12 steps.

Unfortunately, about 7 years later, I developed Social Anxiety.

Thankfully, however, in the last 2 years I have used the 12 steps again in combination with meditation to reduce my Social Anxiety by about 80%.

And now I'm working on the rest...(would like to get rid of that too).

-Phil

http://www.healsocialanxiety.com


----------



## philm

frogamigo said:


> Oh yeah... better start doing that stuff again.
> 
> Ugh, I've been bad at staying consistent with the MM. It's been weeks since I actually sat down and did it. For shame.


It's good to have a meditation support group to stay consistent.

In Social Phobics Anonymous (they have free telephone support groups) they are going dedicate one support groups a month to meditation, starting soon.

-Phil
*Answers To Frequently Asked Questions About Social Phobics Anonymous*


----------

